# Help with mink



## mhamsa (Mar 7, 2010)

I have a live trap set up for a mink and he keeps getting in and eating the tuna and getting out some how. Anyone have an idea how the little bugger does it? and how to stop him from getting out.


----------



## moneyshot27 (Jan 13, 2009)

try to adjust your trap to have less pan tension. mink aren't all that heavy and can walk with a very light step.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

either that or use a bit more blocking around your trap, if he hops over it, put a guide stick in the spot he hops and make him move more over the pan.

xdeano


----------



## mhamsa (Mar 7, 2010)

well the trap is set off and the door is locked but he still manages to get out somehow.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

ghost mink... make some cubby boxes and use some 120's. or use a #1.5, #1.75 or #2 foothold on a bank set. You might be dealing with a bigger critter. Like a ****. Just a thought. Take a picture of your set, we're kind of blind without some direction. What size of a live trap are you using etc.

xdeano


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Whats the trap constructed of? Wire?

A mink can get through a miiiiighty small hole. Ive seen em go through 1 1/2" chicken wire like it wasnt even there. A small female could easily get through 1".

Is it springing the door or no?

Is it working the bait from the outside of the trap?

Need more details.


----------



## mhamsa (Mar 7, 2010)

Its a big hav a heart live trap, probly 36x12x12. The trap is metal and i can not put my index finger through the hole so i dont think they are going through the holes. It wouldnt be a **** because there is no place for a **** to live around this area... atleast within 2 miles. I can catch them it foothold pretty easy i think i have that mastered so i just want to catch one live instead of drowning it. Like i said they get out sometimes after the door has closed. I reset the trap this morning but i put the bait unded half inch mesh wired to the bottom of the trap so they cant actually get the bait unless the rip it all up. Hopefully it will keep them in the trap longer.


----------



## mhamsa (Mar 7, 2010)

http://www.benmeadows.com/images/xl/Hav ... 33757z.jpg

Similar to this mine has smaller holes though.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Are you sure its a mink working it?

I find it hard to believe a mink is getting into a wire trap that you cant put your index finger through (my index finger is over 3/4" wide), working the bait, springing the trap, and getting out.

Now a weasel on the other hand..........


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I was lean the say way BBJ, but would it trip the trap, they don't weigh much.

xdeano


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

xdeano said:


> I was lean the say way BBJ, but would it trip the trap, they don't weigh much.
> 
> xdeano


I dont know. It would definitely have to be set very light to do it.

I just cant see a spring mink escaping a cage trap with that small a mesh.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Still not sure why you would want to catch a mink in a live trap, when you know how to catch them in a foothold or bodygrip trap. The season is coming to a close here in ND on March 14, so i'd be setting foothold right now. don't waste your time with a live trap. Just my opinion.

xdeano


----------



## mhamsa (Mar 7, 2010)

well trapping mink is not really a big deal to me. I catch the muskrats and im going to focus on them now that the mink season is over in Nebraska.


----------

